# My pond



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

approx. 2,000 gals
























my o


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

What do you keep in the pond? I see you have a Melanochromis species in the net. Looks like a great way to raise mbuna... :thumb:


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice little pond. I'm sure that turtle eats some of your stock though. :?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

> I'm sure that turtle eats some of your stock though. :?


Yeah, but it's a nice looking turtle!! Nice pond and I like your oscar too!! :thumb:


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh there are two that I see. I didn't notice the one on the left.


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks. The turtles (about 10 or so) are too slow to catch the cichlids. I also have a bunch of guppy/feeders in there that the bigger fish eat. I also have a few plecos about 12-18"s Whats funny is that I have had baby turtles hatch from this pond for the past 2 years.


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

how do you heat it? or does it stay warm enough at night there?

Nice pond though.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice pond.

Oscars great too 

Art


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, I dont have a heater for it yet. The temp does not drop too much at night so they are fine until we start getting some cooler weather..which wont be for a while.


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, I dont have a heater for it yet. The temp does not drop too much at night so they are fine until we start getting some cooler weather..which wont be for a while.


----------



## prebans (Jul 1, 2008)

cool pond


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

whats it cost to build something like that?

Also do ppl throw pennis in it and make wishes? that wouldnt hurt the fish would it?


----------



## sureshot1013 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice pond I live in the Ocala area in florida ,and have a pond about the same size in my backyard. I have had good luck with peaccoks , psuedos , ,and surprisingly cyprichromis ,and featherfins have done well out there as well.


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

lol nobody throws pennies in there. I did all the labor myself, but I have around 1500 in all the rock and I forget how much the pump and filtration cost. 
Sureshot-- Do you have a pic of your pond or any of your fish?


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

lol nobody throws pennies in there. I did all the labor myself, but I have around 1500 in all the rock and I forget how much the pump and filtration cost. 
Sureshot-- Do you have a pic of your pond or any of your fish?


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

right on the only reason I asked about the pennies is because it looked like there were pennies in it in the first pic.


----------

